# Aqua-aerobics



## LORNA101 (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello folks,
You've been so helpful in the past, I thought I'd ask if anyone please knows of any morning aqua-aerobics classes a reasonable distance from Dubai Mall. Thank you.


----------



## Tinsley (Jun 1, 2010)

Hey

The Dubai’s ladies club offer aqua aerobics and you do not need to be a member to attend.
I believe it costs 55 AED.
 



LORNA101 said:


> Hello folks,
> You've been so helpful in the past, I thought I'd ask if anyone please knows of any morning aqua-aerobics classes a reasonable distance from Dubai Mall. Thank you.


----------



## LORNA101 (Jul 28, 2009)

Tinsley said:


> Hey
> 
> The Dubai’s ladies club offer aqua aerobics and you do not need to be a member to attend.
> I believe it costs 55 AED.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

The Movenpick in JBR also does some at 30 aed. All you need to do is book your lesson in advance. They have both mprning and evening classes.


----------



## LORNA101 (Jul 28, 2009)

Yoga girl said:


> The Movenpick in JBR also does some at 30 aed. All you need to do is book your lesson in advance. They have both mprning and evening classes.


That's most helpful. Thank you so much.


----------

